# Certification for custom-built lights



## wildleg

1) if you want to get them field listed, contact a field testing lab local to you and get a real price

2) you can buy cord and plug connected parts that will work in your housing, that are already listed, and you won't have to do anything but have an electrician install receptacles at ea post.

3) you could do the same as 2, but use low voltage class 2 wiring for a custom lamp


----------



## BBQ

wildleg said:


> 1) if you want to get them field listed, contact a field testing lab local to you and get a real price
> 
> 2) you can buy cord and plug connected parts that will work in your housing, that are already listed, and you won't have to do anything but have an electrician install receptacles at ea post.
> 
> 3) you could do the same as 2, but use low voltage class 2 wiring for a custom lamp


In my opinion your option 2 is not code compliant.



> 410.6 Listing Required. All luminaires and lampholders shall be listed.


That is the entire fixture, not a collection of listed parts.


----------



## oliquir

does the ul have a special inspection service?, in canada with csa we have this kind of service and they just check if parts are ok, each item needs to be inspected and get a sticker for that inspection. it is not a certification but it is now legal to sell the parts.

http://www.ul.com/global/documents/corporate/aboutul/contracts/Terms_SI_English_07_29_2013.pdf


----------



## wildleg

BBQ said:


> In my opinion your option 2 is not code compliant.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the entire fixture, not a collection of listed parts.


It's hard to say since he has not posted what the thing looks like. It might just be a post with a decorative top, to which a listed UL assembly could be legally attached. or not.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

In NC the fixture must be third party approved to be compliant. I agree with Bob that the sum of the parts do not equal the whole. I believe each fixture must be labeled separately and will cost a few thousand. 

If you design one type of light and will produce it the same every time then you can get it approved once and then pay per label sold. They have a few different methods of dealing with payment.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

I want to add that there is no easy road on this. We had a local metal work who does beautiful work design a light that did not have an approval. It was an outdoor sculpture really. A few years later the wires shorted out inside the network of metal and they had to deal with it somehow- I wasn't going to touch it.


----------



## Bospor

Thanks for your replies guys. What doesn't make sense is how other metal companies make custom lights that go outside and only cost around $1K. How can they certify it and only sell for that low? We usually make just two or ten at the most. These lights will not be turned into production line, like something you buy in the lighting store. I have been told that in case of non-commercial line of products, other rules apply. What I am trying to figure out, if this is true. If it is, who does certifications for this kind of product? How do I make it legal for future insurance purposes? 
I can't figure out how to attach an image in this forum. It is asking for a web link, but I have my images on my computer :blink:


----------



## wendon

I think one of the problems they had is people were making lamps out of deer antlers etc. and they were a fire hazard even though they used UL listed parts.


----------



## electricmanscott

Bospor said:


> Thanks for your replies guys. What doesn't make sense is how other metal companies make custom lights that go outside and only cost around $1K. How can they certify it and only sell for that low? We usually make just two or ten at the most. These lights will not be turned into production line, like something you buy in the lighting store. I have been told that in case of non-commercial line of products, other rules apply. What I am trying to figure out, if this is true. If it is, who does certifications for this kind of product? How do I make it legal for future insurance purposes?
> I can't figure out how to attach an image in this forum. It is asking for a web link, but I have my images on my computer :blink:


It's a simple answer. Our latest code does not allow us to install fixtures unless they are listed. UL is not the only listing agency. Not all areas are under the latest code and I believe the previous edition 2008, was the first that required all fixtures to be listed. If they are being installed in an area that's under 2005 you might have yourself a loophole. :thumbsup:



> 410.6 Listing Required. All luminaires and lampholders shall be listed


----------



## Bugz11B

Bospor said:


> Gentlemen, I need an advise from the pros. I do custom metal work and recently was asked to make hand forged custom lanterns for outside area of the house. I am trying to figure out the certification procedure for the five custom lights I need to produce. I am getting conflicting reports from different electricians. The common knowledge is to get UL Listing for each light that cost 5-10K for each light (at least this is what some electricians tell me). Others say that because this is not a production line, but rather custom product, the certification is simpler. These need to be wet area certified and I can't imagine my clients paying $5k in certification for the $1600 lantern. I would really appreciate your knowledge on the subject please.


I haven't read other answers so excuse me if its been answered. I did custom lighting in some jewelry showcases for a client of mine who owns a jewelry store, when the inspector came he said the lighting wasn't "listed" and either needed to be changed or listed, my client really liked the design and decided to pay UL to come list them, the cost was $2300 for all the showcases in the store (cant remember but I believe there was 14 total). If your client wants to pay, make all the fixtures have a electrician look for anything he may see it failed for when you feel its right then have UL or another listing company come do the whole lot at once (if your not sure and its time consuming maybe make only 1).


----------

